# Score!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What a find!:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What a find!:whistling2:


 How many pages:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How many pages:thumbup:


80.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 80.:thumbsup:



Sure beets the 1420 pages in the 2008 handbook:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a tough one to get. I've been looking for that one on eBay and Alibris for a good many years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A sneak peak of whats inside..

http://books.google.com/books?id=aC...epage&q=1901 National Electrical Code&f=false


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone want a .pdf of it?.... PM me with an emal.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How nice is that reprint? It appeared that it wasn't too bad in the auction listing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> How nice is that reprint? It appeared that it wasn't too bad in the auction listing.


About as nice as a reprint can be, I reckon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

489, I lost my 1901, would you mind sending that back to me, I'll forward the postage to you, for your troubles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> 489, I lost my 1901, would you mind sending that back to me, I'll forward the postage to you, for your troubles.



Funny... it's not your name on it. :no::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What a find!:whistling2:


 very nice now we need a new pic of the family


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Real nice find.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

where did you find it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> where did you find it?










​


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that is a nice find.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It's still listed

http://cgi.ebay.com/1901-NATIONAL-E...t=Antiquarian_Collectible&hash=item4154c47302


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think my old boss was using that edition when I hired on here. :laughing:

Looks like it is very good shape.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I check ebay every now and then. The earliest one I found was 1947. That was a great find 480.


----------

